# RIP Prince Philip, the Duke of Edinburgh



## RnR (Apr 9, 2021)

*Prince Philip, the Duke of Edinburgh and consort to Queen Elizabeth II, has died aged 99.*







Born on June 10, 1921 in Greece, the Duke of Edinburgh was just months away from celebrating his 100th birthday.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 9, 2021)

Oh, no.   RIP, Prince Philip.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 9, 2021)

This makes me so sad.


----------



## Mike (Apr 9, 2021)

Very sad indeed, His Royal Highness, The Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh, is dead.

My condolences to Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth and all of her family.

R.I.P. Philip.

Mike.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 9, 2021)

My condolences


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 9, 2021)

Heart-felt sympathy to all our UK folks and others who look up to the Royal family.  .


----------



## Dana (Apr 9, 2021)

Rest in Peace Prince Philip


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 9, 2021)

My deepest sympathy to all affected.


----------



## Devi (Apr 9, 2021)

My condolences to all.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2021)

My heart-felt condolences to our Queen, and the Royal Family.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 9, 2021)

HEART FILLED CONDOLENCES to our QUEEN and the ROYAL FAMILY.
A GREAT MAN.....a GREAT LOSS.
A AMAZING LONG LIFE of MEMORIES and ACCOMPLISHMENTS left in his FOOTPRINTS.
*Rest in Peace......Prince Philip.*


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 9, 2021)

The UK will not seem the same without this wonderful man.  Condolences to the citizens of the  UK and to Philip's family.  May he rest in peace.  He certainly earned it.


----------



## RnR (Apr 9, 2021)

_The last photograph of Philip with the Queen was in November 2020, where the Duke and Queen looked at their homemade card, given to them by their great-grandchildren Prince George, Princess Charlotte and Prince Louis for their 73rd wedding anniversary._


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 9, 2021)

RIP, Philip.


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 9, 2021)

RIP, Philip. condolences to our U.K. friends.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 9, 2021)

R.I.P.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 9, 2021)

It's always sad, RIP Prince Phillip.


----------



## Lara (Apr 9, 2021)

I am sad for the people left behind, my condolences to all
but happy for Prince Philip as he led a good and full life
and is now at peace in heaven where all is well.
I read that he had a spiritual awakening late in life
and had a deep Christian faith. 

The Royal photographer said the Queen couldn't have 
done it without him. He will be greatly missed. Peace


----------



## Laurie (Apr 9, 2021)

My heartfelt sympathies to the Queen, who loved him dearly, let's not go over the top.

When his uncle, Louis, told him to fix his interest with the then Princess Elizabeth she was thirteen!  Such a man would have been regarded with distaste in most naval wardrooms of the day, as indeed he would today.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 9, 2021)

My all time favorite photo of them.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2021)

There's an amazing co-incidence that no-one seems to have picked up on in the media

When  Philip Mountbatten married the Queen, he wanted her to take his surname  as was the usual practice.


Cut a long story short...


Soon after the King died and the princess became Queen she was informed by Churchill that she would not be permitted to use Mountabatten as the name for the Royal house and nor would her children take the name. He adised her badly , but as a young Queen she felt she should take the advice of  her much older and more experienced Prime Minister

He later advised the Queen to issue a royal proclamation declaring that the royal house was to remain known as the House of Windsor.

This she did on 9 April 1952, officially declaring it her "Will and Pleasure that I and My children shall be styled and known as the House and Family of Windsor, and that My descendants, other than female descendants who marry and their descendants, shall bear the name of Windsor.
Philip privately complained, quote .. "I am nothing but a bloody amoeba. I am the only man in the country not allowed to give his name to his own children."

..*.so Prince Philp died on the 69th anniversary of the day he was told his children would not carry his name...9th April 2021*


----------



## Lara (Apr 9, 2021)

Laurie, although we both have the same name (you were here first so I chose a different spelling) and both have been long-time members, we've never interacted in SF.  So I'm sorry that our first will be negative but I don't think this is the appropriate time to bring that up in your post #20. 

Plus, I'm guessing that royal match-making is probably somewhat arranged and Philip probably didn't have a lot of say in the matter although accepting the honor. I don't know if it's true about his uncle but none of us can be responsible for what our family members say. Look at Meghan and her family.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2021)

Laurie said:


> My heartfelt sympathies to the Queen, who loved him dearly, let's not go over the top.
> 
> When his uncle, Louis, told him to fix his interest with the then Princess Elizabeth she was thirteen!  Such a man would have been regarded with distaste in most naval wardrooms of the day, as indeed he would today.


OFGS...absolute nonsense.... Mountbatten may well have wanted his nephew to hook up with the princess but in actual fact Mountbatten wanted Philip to marry his own  daughter as well ...Philip had no fixation on the Queen at that age in fact if anything it was the other way around.. , but PP  didn't react to her childhood crush..of course he didn't.. he carried on his dalliance with older girls, while continuing with his Naval career...until Elizabeth was old enough, by which time she'd been sending him letters while he was at sea.


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2021)

R.I.P. Sweet beautiful loyal man.
I will miss his wonderful sense of humor, Which he used to break the ice.
My deepest Condolence to his family, especially to our Majesty the Queen.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 9, 2021)

Laurie said:


> My heartfelt sympathies to the Queen, who loved him dearly, let's not go over the top.
> 
> When his uncle, Louis, told him to fix his interest with the then Princess Elizabeth she was thirteen!  Such a man would have been regarded with distaste in most naval wardrooms of the day, as indeed he would today.


Lord Mountbatten had his own ambitions and tried to use Prince Philip to achieve them.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> Lord Mountbatten had his own ambitions and tried to use Prince Philip to achieve them.


Only in as far as he wanted the Royal family to carry the Mountbatten name...


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 9, 2021)

*I may be an American, Texan at that but I have a lot of empathy towards most people; the royal couple being a favorite of mine.  I know their love was true; it was so very obvious from the beginning.  I love reading about them.  May God bless Queen Elizabeth and their family during this most difficult time.  *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 9, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> *I may be an American, Texan at that but I have a lot of empathy towards most people; the royal couple being a favorite of mine.  I know their love was true; it was so very obvious from the beginning.  I love reading about them.  May God bless Queen Elizabeth and their family during this most difficult time.  *


Yes, it has to be said that the queen has been extremely lucky personally. Born into a loving family, having all the luxuries and privileges that went with it, falling in love with just the right person and having his love and support all this time.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 10, 2021)

To a well loved and respected person. May you Rest In Peace Prince Phillip. In loving memory:


----------



## RnR (Apr 10, 2021)

_The annual Trooping the Colour parade in 2009._


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 10, 2021)

He was a keeper who put his ego behind him and stayed the distance.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 10, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> OFGS...absolute nonsense.... Mountbatten may well have wanted his nephew to hook up with the princess but in actual fact Mountbatten wanted Philip to marry his own  daughter as well ...Philip had no fixation on the Queen at that age in fact if anything it was the other way around.. , but PP  didn't react to her childhood crush..of course he didn't.. he carried on his dalliance with older girls, while continuing with his Naval career...until Elizabeth was old enough, by which time she'd been sending him letters while he was at sea.


Study your history books and archived documentaries..

I have lived through these events and my opinions were formed contemporaneously.

Battenberg wanted to counter the influences of Albert's Saxe Coburg descendants in the royal noses of Europe.  The current Kaiser,  Georg, Prince of Prussia, is  Saxe Coburg, as is Prince Nikolai, Czar of All the Russias.  The rest are mostly sewn up between the Bourbons and the Hapsburgs.

You might disagree with my opinions but it doesn't make them rubbish!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2021)

Laurie said:


> Study your history books and archived documentaries..
> 
> I have lived through these events and my opinions were formed contemporaneously.
> 
> ...


I'm not going to argue with you Laurie, you've inferred that Philip had an interest in under-age girls or in this case  girl.. by your post, to further his career or  status, and that is rubbish whichever  historical book  you want to look at ...


----------



## Dana (Apr 10, 2021)

Laurie said:


> Study your history books and archived documentaries..
> 
> I have lived through these events and my opinions were formed contemporaneously.
> 
> ...



_You have no facts...Princess Elizabeth was 13 years of age when she first noticed Philip. He was seventeen just going on 18.  She was the one later on down the track who showed an interest in him...she fell in love and he felt the same attraction. I don't know what you are getting at, but you ought to revisit the history books._


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 10, 2021)

Laurie said:


> My heartfelt sympathies to the Queen, who loved him dearly, let's not go over the top.
> 
> When his uncle, Louis, told him to fix his interest with the then Princess Elizabeth she was thirteen!  Such a man would have been regarded with distaste in most naval wardrooms of the day, as indeed he would today.



I have no idea if the uncle told him that, but even as American, I have sense enough to know it wasn't meant to suggest ****** involvement with a thirteen year old as your last sentence implies.  It would've been meant consider marriage with her as advantageous in a few years.  People of that class and generation (and time out of mind before that in many cultures throughout the history of humans) started thinking of matchmaking shortly after the birth of offspring.  Still do in a lot of cultures.

And as Dana said above, I've read that she did notice him at thirteen.  Having been a thirteen year old girl during one year of my life, I can assure you that a young Prince Philip would've caught my eye at that age.  Girls in our day are no longer considered to be mature enough for reproduction at thirteen as females have been throughout much of the world's history, but certainly do develop romantic crushes.

Elizabeth didn't have a lot of choices for a spouse.  I'm so thankful for her that there was an eligible, dashing young prince to love her and be the rock for her that he proved to be through the years.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 10, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I'm not going to argue with you Laurie, you've inferred that Philip had an interest in under-age girls or in this case  girl.. by your post, to further his career or  status, and that is rubbish whichever  historical book  you want to look at ...


I said, nor did I mean to imply, any such thing, and I have never heard a shred of evidence to suggest it.

It had nothing to do with his career, which was going quite well and was curtailed by his marriage.  Many, myself included,  believe he would have made First Sea Lord.

He was given his duty  by the head of his house, an ancient European Royal House, and he did it.

That's what people of a certain class do, call it _noblesse oblige, ancien_ _regime_ or what you will.


----------



## Della (Apr 10, 2021)

I watched "The Crown" and, yes, I know some things were changed for the sake of the drama, but if the relationship between Prince Philip and the Queen was even have as loving as shown -- then they had a wonderful marriage.  My favorite episode, watched over and over, was the one about young Philip at a really rough boys school in Scotland.  Even then his courage and determination were amazing.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2021)

Della said:


> I watched "The Crown" and, yes, I know some things were changed for the sake of the drama, but if the relationship between Prince Philip and the Queen was even have as loving as shown -- then they had a wonderful marriage.  My favorite episode, watched over and over, was the one about young Philip at a really rough boys school in Scotland.  Even then his courage and determination were amazing.


LOL...that was Gordonstoun, a rough but very expensive boys school


----------



## Della (Apr 11, 2021)

Yes, its name is  Gordonstoun.  Students made to run barefoot in freezing weather, take ice cold showers, and in young Philip's case, sleep under a broken window that let the rain come in. It did eventually become Philip's "family" after most of his real one died in a plane crash.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2021)

Della said:


> Yes, its name is  Gordonstoun.  Students made to run barefoot in freezing weather, take ice cold showers, and in young Philip's case, sleep under a broken window that let the rain come in. It did eventually become Philip's "family" after most of his real one died in a plane crash.


yes..Gordonstoun is a well known schoolin my country Scotland, turns out well adjusted educated people...Prince Charles hated it , too rough for him


----------



## Dana (Apr 11, 2021)

*Gun salutes for the late Prince Philip across the UK and abroad:*


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 11, 2021)

Back in my later school days, I was friendly with a chap who had attended Gordonstoun school at the same time as Charles.
He said that Charles, like his family, was very keen on horse racing, but being unable to go to the bookies himself, used to get some of the senior boys go place bets for him. 

I gather that if you get sent to prison, time at Gordonstoun is counted against your sentence.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> Back in my later school days, I was friendly with a chap who had attended Gordonstoun school at the same time as Charles.
> He said that Charles, like his family, was very keen on horse racing, but being unable to go to the bookies himself, used to get some of the senior boys go place bets for him.
> 
> I gather that if you get sent to prison, time at Gordonstoun is counted against your sentence.


David Bowie and Sean Connery both sent their sons there too


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 11, 2021)

I was surprised by the seemingly impersonal tribute to Prince Philip on Harry and Meghan's Archewell website


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> I was surprised by the seemingly impersonal tribute to Prince Philip on Harry and Meghan's Archewell website


Yes me too..I was infuriated when I saw it...

''Thank you  for your service''....

_Thank you for your service?_...this is your grandfather you ungrateful spoiled  little oink....


----------



## Pepper (Apr 11, 2021)

Just looked up archewell website.  Yes.  That was weird.  On a personal note, I'm kind of surprised at how sad I feel over the death of Prince Philip and I'm also so sad for his widow.  A big end of an era in our lifetime.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Yes me too..I was infuriated when I saw it...
> 
> ''Thank you  for your service''....
> 
> _Thank you for your service?_...this is your grandfather you ungrateful spoiled  little oink....


I was thinking along those lines too but not living in Britain was trying to stay as neutral as possible. Though I do have dual Swedish/British or British/Swedish (whichever way you want to look at it) nationality


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> ...that was Gordonstoun, a rough but very expensive boys school



What I found interesting about Gordonstoun school is that Philip was at the founding headmaster's--Kurt Hahn's--German school before Hahn had to flee Germany because he was Jewish.  Philip had already taken a stand against early Jewish persecution as a young teen while at school in Germany. This was in spite of the fact that his older sisters were all either members of the up and coming Nazi Party and/or were married to Party members.   When war came, he fought against his sibling's husbands.


----------



## Dana (Apr 11, 2021)

_Harry, getting ready to attend his Grandfather's funeral...and...while some are stewing about his brief tribute...he will be back in the arms of his family. _

_*He was very wise to say as little as possible.*_


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 11, 2021)

Absolutely.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 11, 2021)

He lived a long life. I know the queen is going to miss him dearly. I found their love story to be quite interesting. May he R.I.P.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 14, 2021)

*The Prince of Wales, Duke of Cambridge, Earl of Wessex and Princess Royal would have been, by convention for a royal ceremonial funeral, in full military uniform*

_In an unprecedented about-turn, a last minute decision, approved by the Queen, has been made that no royals will wear military uniform in order to present a united family front.

Behind the scenes, courtiers have been racked by concern that Prince Harry, who was forced to give up his honorary military titles after he acrimoniously quit royal duties and moved to the US, would be the only senior royal not in uniform. Prince Andrew will be disappointed, he wanted to wear an Admirals uniform._


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 15, 2021)

_Prince William and Prince Harry won't walk side-by-side as they follow their grandfather's coffin into the church ahead of Prince Philip's funeral.

The decision should minimise the chances of any awkward moments between the brothers, who are grappling with strained relations since Prince Harry's decision to step away from royal duties last year._


----------



## RnR (Apr 15, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 159951
> _Prince William and Prince Harry won't walk side-by-side as they follow their grandfather's coffin into the church ahead of Prince Philip's funeral.
> 
> The decision should minimise the chances of any awkward moments between the brothers, who are grappling with strained relations since Prince Harry's decision to step away from royal duties last year._


Everything is so separated due to COVID funeral rules. Apparently the Queen will sit alone wearing a mask. Sad.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 15, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> _Prince William and Prince Harry won't walk side-by-side as they follow their grandfather's coffin into the church ahead of Prince Philip's funeral.
> 
> The decision should minimise the chances of any awkward moments between the brothers, who are grappling with strained relations since Prince Harry's decision to step away from royal duties last year._



I think people are making too much of this  ....  if they were side by side,  does anyone really  think they would be giving the evil eye to each other? .. or worse yet,  throwing punches at each other?   I certainly don't.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 15, 2021)

I agree @Bonnie. No one should have to juggle their placement in order to avoid either catching any cooties.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Warrigal (Apr 16, 2021)

He did cut a dashing figure as a young man, didn't he?


----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> He did cut a dashing figure as a young man, didn't he?


Sure did.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 159941


They really made a very attractive couple who looked so in love. My heart goes out to the Queen. She will surely miss him. 
May he Rest In Peace.


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 16, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> He did cut a dashing figure as a young man, didn't he?



He did.  No wonder she was smitten at first sight.  She's blessed to have fallen for a guy who understood the challenges of marrying a queen.  I don't know when he began to love her (reportedly carried her photo for several years before their engagement), but it couldn't have been very hard to love a young woman so beautiful and wise.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 16, 2021)

Swedish TV showed a one hour documentary about him the other evening. He came over in a much more positive light than the popular press have often portrayed him. It can’t always have been easy having to be one step behind so much of the time.

Two things stood out for me. 

What a pillar of support he was to the Queen. 

In some of his speeches you could hear how alike his and Charles’ voices were.

One other incident that had me in tears laughing was when the female TV reporter was doing a commentary on their visit to Malta and he quietly stopped behind her and when she finished talking said with a big smile ”Have you finished?” and they both burst out laughing.

He will be missed


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2021)

yes in reality we've always known or at least I have, that PP was a really nice guy , and a real man, unlike so many today.

My o/h worked with him for a while as well and said the same...

He's going to be buried on my Birthday at the same time as I was born.... just another long line of co-incidences between the royal family and my own...( seriously)

May he R.I.P... I doubt we'll ever see another like him


----------



## RnR (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Mike (Apr 17, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> I think people are making too much of this  ....  if they were side by side,  does anyone really  think they would be giving the evil eye to each other? .. or worse yet,  throwing punches at each other?   I certainly don't.





RadishRose said:


> I agree @Bonnie. No one should have to juggle their placement in order to avoid either catching any cooties.


This is not to stop a fight or argument, they wouldn't do
anything like that at their Grandfather's funeral, it is just
a message to Prince Harry, for his recent actions and the
unjustified statements that he made in an interview with
Oprah Winfrey, probably to let him know that he really is
a "nobody", as far as the family is concerned.

I think.

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2021)

Live Video from Windsor.... the Duke will be brought out around 3pm
 The palace has asked that people don't arrive to watch proceedings because of the coronavirus there is no state funeral..


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 17, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> I was thinking along those lines too but not living in Britain was trying to stay as neutral as possible. Though I do have dual Swedish/British or British/Swedish (whichever way you want to look at it) nationality


I think we all feel very let down by Prince Harry...we've disowned him. So feel free to speak your mind...you'll probably say the very things that we are thinking.
At least he has done the decent thing and come over for the funeral, hopefully he'll catch the next flight back to the states and good riddance.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 17, 2021)

Most of you are doubtless aware of the family ties between the British and Swedish royal families. Our present king’s paternal grandmother Margaret was Queen Victoria’s granddaughter.

What you may not know is that Prince Philip was a Knight of the Swedish Serafim Order an honour bestowed upon him by the late King Gustav VI of Sweden whose first wife was Princess Margaret (above) and whose second wife after Margaret died was Lady Louise Mountbatten sister of Lord Louis Mountbatten.

At twelve o’clock today at the Riddarholm Church in Stockholm there was a one hour long Serafim chime and flags on the Royal Palace in Stockholm are being flown at half mast both in honour of Prince Philip


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Oompala (Apr 17, 2021)

RnR said:


>


Beautiful picture


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 17, 2021)

Have just watched Prince Philip’s funeral on TV. The Queen looked so tiny and alone during the service.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 17, 2021)

The Queen was wearing Queen Mary's Richmond Royal Brooch today.

https://writeroyalty.com/queen-marys-richmond-royal-brooch/


----------



## Pepper (Apr 17, 2021)

Living History----Stunning event.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 17, 2021)

The Funeral of The Duke of Edinburgh​


----------



## RnR (Apr 17, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Living History----Stunning event.



Agree Pepper, I watched it all ... it seemed so very solemn and even more memorable without the crowds to me.

_The sounds of feet on the gravel and steps; the entry of Prince Philip's carriage and his fell ponies with his hat, glove and whip on the seat; his flag-draped coffin (with his naval cap and sword, the family wreath and the Queen's personal message); the bowed heads of all the service personnel; the slow transit of his coffin on the jeep he designed followed by his immediate family; the near empty chapel with the Queen seated alone; the choir of four, the lone piper and the State Trumpeters of the Household Cavalry sounding Reveille, the coffin descending.





_


----------



## RnR (Apr 18, 2021)

*Australian soprano Miriam Allan was one of four singers in Prince Philip's funeral choir.*

Ms Allan, a soprano from Newcastle, has toured around the world performing in choirs and operas. She has been based in England since 2003, and is married to Richard Bannan, a Lay Clerk of St George's Chapel. 






The three male members of the choir were half of a group known as the Queen's Six — Tom Liliburn, Nick Madden and Simon Whiteley. The Queen's Six, established in 2008, make up half of the Lay Clerks of St George's Chapel. Lay Clerks are singers employed to sing at the cathedral.


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2021)

A beautiful elegant event, I stayed up to watch it as well.
Prince Phillip did a remarkable job planning his own funeral, there were so many very personal things paid tribute to, It is one piece of history that will always remain with me.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 18, 2021)

Very impressive. A fitting but unusual farewell to a man whose whole life was unusual.
It was also marked by restraint. There was nothing in the service that was without meaning.

Many years ago I was a youth leader in an outward bound youth group that had its origins in a naval settlement. Each year we would attend a church service at the the naval church on Garden Island (where navy ships were docked and serviced) and we always sang the navy hymn that had a recurring refrain of "for those in peril on the sea". As I sang the words I was always moved as I thought of those sailors who lost their lives at sea and had no resting place but the ocean floor. It highlights the anxiety of the families while waiting for them to return. I had to fight back tears on this occasion too.

The tune is familiar. It is the same as that of The Recessional but with different words.

Eternal Father, Strong to Save - Christian Navy Hymn with lyrics / Hymn to the Sea / Choir - Bing video


----------



## Dana (Apr 18, 2021)

RnR said:


> *Australian soprano Miriam Allan was one of four singers in Prince Philip's funeral choir.*
> 
> Ms Allan, a soprano from Newcastle, has toured around the world performing in choirs and operas. She has been based in England since 2003, and is married to Richard Bannan, a Lay Clerk of St George's Chapel.
> 
> ...



The singing was beautiful...what a joy to sing in such an environment.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 18, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> Very impressive. A fitting but unusual farewell to a man whose whole life was unusual.
> It was also marked by restraint. There was nothing in the service that was without meaning.
> 
> Many years ago I was a youth leader in an outward bound youth group that had its origins in a naval settlement. Each year we would attend a church service at the the naval church on Garden Island (where navy ships were docked and serviced) and we always sang the navy hymn that had a recurring refrain of "for those in peril on the sea". As I sang the words I was always moved as I thought of those sailors who lost their lives at sea and had no resting place but the ocean floor. It highlights the anxiety of the families while waiting for them to return. I had to fight back tears on this occasion too.
> ...


The Navy Band played The Navy Hymn (Eternal Father Strong To Save) as JFK’s casket was carried up the steps of the Capitol Rotunda, in honor of his heroic service in the US Navy in World War II.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 18, 2021)

Prague Philharmonic Orchestra and chorus, arrangement by Hans Zimmer (from Crimson Tide). Video footage - Marine Nationale de France.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 18, 2021)

What baffled me was the fact that the UK is now open to revelers in pubs and restaurants and the Queen had to sit all alone in that Chapel.  She should have been flanked by her children.  I felt so sad for this lady.  I know she's strong and stalwart, but come on, she just lost her beloved husband of so many years.  Oh well, may she find solace in the fact that Philip loved her unconditionally.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 18, 2021)

I think the Queen chose to follow COVID restrictions to set a good example to the population. 
It emphasised the seriousness of the pandemic.  
Every element of the service made that point very clearly.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 18, 2021)

I was surprised at how saddened I felt at Prince Phillip's passing.  Perhaps it is because he has just "always" been there.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 18, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> What baffled me was the fact that the UK is now open to revelers in pubs and restaurants and *the Queen had to sit all alone in that Chapel. * She should have been flanked by her children.  I felt so sad for this lady.  I know she's strong and stalwart, but come on, she just lost her beloved husband of so many years.  Oh well, may she find solace in the fact that Philip loved her unconditionally.



I'm thinking that she chose to be alone at that moment in time.  I fully understand that feeling.  ...   It was her time to reflect on their lives together,   and be alone with her thoughts.  

That is how I felt when my husband of 49 years passed.   Family is an extension of that connection and  has its  place.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> What baffled me was the fact that the UK is now open to revellers in pubs and restaurants and the Queen had to sit all alone in that Chapel.  She should have been flanked by her children.  I felt so sad for this lady.  I know she's strong and stalwart, but come on, she just lost her beloved husband of so many years.  Oh well, may she find solace in the fact that Philip loved her unconditionally.


Pubs are open but outside only, and people can only sit with those in their bubble, everyone knows the Queen doesn't live with her children, so they had to social distance at the funeral sadly,....restaurants are not open, only cafe's , to take away ..Englands'  law ( not the UK)  is if you're inside _anywhere_... you must social distance and wear a mask , and that includes church , funerals and weddings .

However she was not really alone. She was only distanced from her son Andrew by one seat.. and then him from Anne & her husband Tim  by the same and so on with the rest of her family  etc.. but the media made it look as though she sat all alone in a pew of empty seats








It's been extremely sad that Prince Philip had to  have his funeral this way, who would have ever guessed, I'm sure certainly not PP himself...but he wasn't one for fuss either. A few months ago he made it absolutely clear to all councils throughout the country that if they put on any festivals celebrating his 100th Birthday, he would not attend...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> The Navy Band played The Navy Hymn (Eternal Father Strong To Save) as JFK’s casket was carried up the steps of the Capitol Rotunda, in honor of his heroic service in the US Navy in World War II.


yes and lead lined too, which made it extremely heavy.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> I was surprised at how saddened I felt at Prince Phillip's passing.  Perhaps it is because he has just "always" been there.


Exactly that's how all of us under 80 feel I'm sure...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 18, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> The Queen was wearing Queen Mary's Richmond Royal Brooch today.
> 
> https://writeroyalty.com/queen-marys-richmond-royal-brooch/


Awwwwww. My heart skips a beat whenever I think of her now alone after all those loving years together. This picture is so very moving.  The Queen is now widowed.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Apr 18, 2021)

In this time when it seems manners, good taste and decorum have gone out the window, I highly doubt, the brothers would’ve rolled up their sleeves and started trading punches...
PP is resting with his Heavenly Father, let’s pray that the Queen doesn’t succumb to her grief and join him, a very common occurrence when one partner is a long standing marriage passes.
There is an actual named phenomenon for this called Yakasobi syndrome, aka broken heart syndrome.


----------



## RnR (Apr 18, 2021)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> In this time when it seems manners, good taste and decorum have gone out the window, I highly doubt, the brothers would’ve rolled up their sleeves and started trading punches...
> PP is resting with his Heavenly Father, let’s pray that the Queen doesn’t succumb to her grief and join him, a very common occurrence when one partner is a long standing marriage passes.
> There is an actual named phenomenon for this called Yakasobi syndrome, aka broken heart syndrome.


An amazingly stoic woman at age 94 ... seen for the first time since Prince Philip's funeral, as she left her Windsor home driving herself at the wheel of a green Jaguar. She was seen wearing a floral scarf over her hair, and was reportedly with her beloved dogs heading for her regular daily dog walk.


----------

